# New Beretta Nano Take-Down Tool that hides in grip!



## applemountain (Jul 17, 2014)

This is a shameless plug for a device I designed and made so I could take apart my Nano anywhere without any extra tools. It fits in the void in the grip behind the clip and is completely unnoticeable. You can take your slide off in seconds with it. It is super cheap at $5 (since I make them myself in the USA).

Just wanted to share with other Nano users. Really, Beretta ought to ship every Nano with one these.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/196371181/





































https://www.etsy.com/listing/196371181/


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

That's pretty slick. Nice design. 

A pen and a dime work also.

Mike


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

That's cool, for the price I'd buy one if I had a Nano...


----------

